# ($1000) Lenovo Legion 5 Pro



## Dan09 (Dec 4, 2021)

This laptop runs and looks brand new, but has been lightly used for a little over one month in a well-ventilated, smoke-free, and pet-free home. It is fully-functional with no physical damage visible anywhere on the device. The unit is thoroughly clean and free of marks/blemishes, though there may be very minimal signs of use. It will ship in its original packaging and come with all of the originally-included accessories such as charger and user guide. I've upgraded both the RAM (from 16 GB > 32 GB Crucial dual-rank RAM with improved timings over stock) and WiFi adapter (from
stock Media Tek to Intel AX200). This Lenovo Legion 5 Pro runs exceptionally well as this particular model comes equipped with NVIDIA's GeForce RTX 3070 laptop GPU
which is the most powerful offering for this line. I'm selling this computer as I have migrated to a desktop PC, and I no longer need the laptop.


----------



## Dan09 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Dan09 (Dec 4, 2021)

Closed!!!!


----------

